
The terrifying mathematics of Ebola - Libertatea
http://blogs.channel4.com/tom-clarke-on-science/terrifying-mathematics-ebola/1329
======
quarterwave
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1918_flu_pandemic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1918_flu_pandemic)

mentions two theories why the 1918 flu pandemic ended (see section 'End of the
pandemic').

I'm trying to understand the mutation theory. How come there is no
'watchmaker' situation here? Is it because a virus is simple enough that its
replication is directly driven by thermodynamics, as opposed to more
'organized' forms of exploring the configuration space?

